# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  اقلكم على سر يحطوه مع الشاورما .... اكتشفته بالصدفة

## سروره القموره

في محل يبيع شاورما وطعمة مختلف عن باقي الشاورمات ... ويجنن طعمة

واقول لأخواتي في طعم حلو وغريب وماني عارفة ايش هو ؟؟

المهم .. مرة دخلت المحل بنفسي وطلبت شاورما ... وصار عادي العامل حط صلصة ثوم ودجاج وشطة

وشيء لون اسود وثقيل وحط منه شوية ... وسألته ايش هذا ؟؟

قال دبس الرمان ؟؟

اتاريه طلع دبس الرمان والله يا بنات يجنن هو حامض وحالي بنفس الوقت

ويعطي طعم روووووعة ... لا تكثروا منه حطوا شوية لانه طعمه قوي

وانا اشتريتيه وصرت احطة كمان على الهمبورقر ... وساندوشتات كودو المنزلي ..... خووووررررررااااافة والله

جربوه

وهذي صورته




منقول

لا تنسوني من الدعاء بالزوج الصالح الذي يجمع بين كل الصفات الي تمنيتها و بالرزق الكثير الحلال المبارك

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## برق لمع

حتى في المحاشي يعطي نكهه روووعه

----------


## ~شوق~

مشكوره الغلا

يوعتيني
 :Frown:

----------


## سيده العرب

مشكوره يا لغلا

----------


## فرح راكـ

_فالمحاشي يحطونه فالشاورما 
بس بكميه قليله لأن حامض_

----------


## عسولة البرشا

هلا حبوبه أنا احطه في صالونة الربيان والسمج وإذا عندنا سمج مشوي أو مقلي أحطه فوق العيش لذيييييذ

----------


## فجر دبا

الله يوفقج

----------


## @مبدعه@

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## lara

انا استخدمه حق الربيان بس ما فكرة حق الشاورما 

ومنككم نستفيد ^_^

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

صحيح كل الشيفات مايستغنون عنه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## نور القمر2000

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه تسلمين يالغالية على المشاركة الرائعة

----------


## سوارة



----------


## Ana Ahwak

مشكورة حبوبة ع المعلومة الحلوة
الله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه ان شاء الله

----------


## امة الرحمان

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي ...

----------


## كثبان رملية

اوووكي بس متى ينحط قبل الطبخ او بعده....

فهمووووووووني يا ناس ....لاني احبه حييييييييل

----------


## عنود الحب

اممممممممم تصدقون ما استخدمته غير فالسلطه !!

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## اليامي مريامي

الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## Mall.08

مب كل الشاورما فيها دبس الرمان !!

لكن ربي يسلمج ويعطيج العافيه
بارك الله فيج

----------


## المزيونة2002

الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

وتسلمين

----------


## ranooosh 1985

شكرا عزيزتى وبينحط بالمعجنات كمان وايد طيب

----------


## شمس الوداع

يسلمووو كتير اختي
وربي يرزقك الزوج الصالح ويرزقك من نعيمه ومن حيث لا تحتسبي

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

يمي شكله يشهي  :Frown:

----------


## ماركه

وااااو روعه مع ورق العنب والسلطات
يسلمو،،،،

----------


## نسيم الليل37

صـآيمه وعصآفير بطني تزقزق ><

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## الورد الأحمر

Thanxxxxx

----------


## الجازي 66

ويحطونه على الفتوش بعد لذيذ

----------


## حزون الدهماني

> مشكوره الغلا
> 
> يوعتيني

----------


## حبيبة ماما

مشكورة الله يجازيك كل خير

----------


## روداليا

وبعد في محشي الملفوف .. يجنن

----------


## بنوته عسولة

*مشكورة خيتي ع السر العجيب ^^

انا عن نفسي من عشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق شي اسمه شاورماا >> اهوو اللي طلع لي كرش ههههههههههههه

مشكووورة حبيبتي ع النقل*

----------


## نوره الشامسي

> هلا حبوبه أنا احطه في صالونة الربيان والسمج وإذا عندنا سمج مشوي أو مقلي أحطه فوق العيش لذيييييذ

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

موفقه

----------


## SPY

تسلمي

----------


## دنيا أحلى

مشكوورة الغالية

----------


## m3andah

مشكلة الفضول...ما اطبخ بس حبيت اعرف السر هههههههههه

ثانكس

----------


## ام نوال2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بارك الله فيك اختي 

بس كيف احط منه بعد ما تستوي الحشوة ؟ ولا بعد لما الفها في الخبز؟
الله يسعدك انتظر ردك حبوبة

----------


## عوآآشه

اممممم نحن نجربه فــ المحشي 
ولا مره جربنا فــ الشوارما وغيره 
ان شا الله اخبر الطباخه تجرب 
يعطيج العافيه غنااتي

----------


## فطمطم2008

جاري التطبيق

----------


## cdlccakes

TslmeeeeeeEN

----------


## ♛ ＬＡ ＱＵＥＥＮＳ

يبالنا نجربه

شكرا عزيزتي

----------


## حلاوهـ

حتى في السلطات ينحط 

----------


## ماركه

واااو،،، لزيز

انا احطه في التبولة والسلطات العاديه،،، مع خل وزيت زيتون وليمون شو تطلع السلطه!!!!

جربيها بتحبين السلطات .....

----------


## Busnisswoman

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## Busnisswoman

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## دانتيل

شكرا على الافادة اختي

----------


## cute uae

> مشكورة حبوبة ع المعلومة الحلوة
> الله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه ان شاء الله

----------


## معاني المري

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الذي يجمع بين كل الصفات الي تتمنينها و بالرزق الكثير الحلال المبارك

----------


## سامية22

مشكورة

----------


## WATMOR

للرفع

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

ناااااايس

----------


## super lady

تسلمين 


ذكرتيني بموووقف ههههههههههههههههههه

اخوي مره ركض يجيب الصويا صوص من الثلاجه
خذا دبس الرمان بالغلط حطه واكله ع طووووووووووووول ..

انذبح .. وتم ويهه يجلب ألوان  :Smile:

----------


## قلبي فزعلك

احيد مره ف بيتناا كانو مسوين سلطه و حطوو عليه دبس الرماان

----------


## tami ~

امووت فهالشي اللي اسمه دبس الرمان 
الله يسامحج يوعتييييني  :28:

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## نيروز الشام

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## dreams_87

هيه وانا استخدمه فعلا طعمه مميز

مشكوره

----------


## m3andah

يعطيج العافية

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

دبس الرمان علي الفتوش واوووووو

----------


## بنت المها

انا احطه في الفتوش

----------

